# Mientras me aguanten los huesos



## Keks

Las primeras palabras de un tema de Fito & Fitipaldis:
"Mientras me aguanten los huesos,
yo quiero seguir cantando.
Quiero estar cerca de tí,
lo más lejos a tu lado."

Conozco la palabra "aguantar", pero esta frase no tiene mucho sentido para mí.
Gracias!


----------



## Neretva

Bueno, la palabra aguantar tiene varios significados, ¿seguro que estás pensando en el adecuado? Porque es muy fácil de entender.


----------



## Keks

Probablemente no, si es tan fácil. Puedes ayudarme, por favor?


----------



## Neretva

Aguantar significa tanto soportar, sostener, es decir, mientrás mis huesos (mi cuerpo) me sujeten, me tengan en pie.  Pero también significa resistir, (_ejemplo: esta cuerda no aguanta más, se va a romper_) mientrás mi cuerpo ( huesos) resistan, hasta que ya no pueda más. En este caso juega con los dos significados, si lo vas a traducir tienes que decidirte por uno.


----------



## Keks

Dale, gracias!


----------



## Spharadi

Otro ejemplo: "qué aguante!" en castellano rioplatense significa "welche Ausdauer!". 
"Mientras me aguanten los huesos", podria traducirse como "solange ich lebe" od. "solange ich gesund bleibe".


----------



## iaf

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich da falsch liege, aber wenn man sagen würde "solange meine Knochen mich noch halten, will ich weitersingen", würde man das auf deutsch doch auch verstehen.


----------

